# Little Rhody Pigeon CLub



## Dadona (Jan 17, 2011)

Little Rhody Pigeon Fancier Association

Holding their Show Febuary 13, 2011 

9:00 AM Birds start being handled

165 Martin Street

East Providence , Rhode Island 02914

(401) 434-3043 Nelson Guimaraes


----------



## MApigeonchick (Aug 16, 2008)

Is anyone planning to bring lahores or frillbacks to this show to sell?


----------

